# 这是怎么回事，该怎么办？

## mathabstrction

GENTOO wu # emerge -u gcc portage genkernel

Calculating dependencies -

[ Results for search key : gcc ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  cross-mips64el-unknown-linux-gnu/gcc

      Latest version installed: 4.7.2

      Homepage:      http://gcc.gnu.org/

      Description:   The GNU Compiler Collection

      License:       GPL-3 LGPL-3 || ( GPL-3 libgcc libstdc++ gcc-runtime-library-exception-3.1 ) FDL-1.2

*  sys-devel/gcc

      Latest version available: 4.5.4

      Latest version installed: 4.5.4

      Size of files: 64,909 kB

      Homepage:      http://gcc.gnu.org/

      Description:   The GNU Compiler Collection

      License:       GPL-3 LGPL-3 || ( GPL-3 libgcc libstdc++ gcc-runtime-library-exception-3.1 ) FDL-1.2

!!! The short ebuild name "gcc" is ambiguous. Please specify

!!! one of the above fully-qualified ebuild names instead.

... done!

----------

## shanpo

你的portage树有mips交叉编译器，看提示是要求输入更精确的软件包名称，比如：sys-devel/gcc；升级gcc是比较麻烦的事，因为升级后要更新工具链，呵呵，基本上就是用新编译器把所以软件包重新编译一遍。

----------

## mathabstrction

谢谢。

----------

## 997374754

so good~

----------

